# Tablet/Convertible für Uni



## GermanCity (19. Oktober 2017)

*Tablet/Convertible für Uni*

Hallo 

ich würde mir gerne für die Uni ein Tablet, beziehungsweise ein Convertible, als Zweitgerät neben dem Rechner zuhause anschaffen.
Mit dem Tablet sollen dann Office-Aufgaben erledigt werden können, also in Richtung Word/Excel oder auch PDF-Dokumente. Preislich hatte ich um die 300-400€ angesetzt.

Meine bisherigen Favoriten:

Acer Aspire One 10 S1003-15RV Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Transformer Book T102HA-GR012T 64GB grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lenovo IdeaPad Miix 320-10ICR, 64GB Flash, 4GB RAM, weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Danke jetzt schon für Hilfe


----------



## fotoman (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tablet/Convertible für Uni*

Wenn Dir solche Atom-Convertibles genügen, mag das etwas sein. Ist halt die Frage, wo Du Prioritäten setzt:
- Neugerät zu dem Preis: da bleibt nur sowas übrig
- Lüfterlos und >= 10h Laufzeit: da ist mir auch nichts anderes bekannt.

Wenn aber ernsthaft auch ein ASUS Transformer Book T102HA in Frage kommt (also ein Gerät, das man auf den Knien nicht sinnvoll nutzen kann, da das Display nciht fest mit der Tastatur zu verbinden ist, und ein Neukauf keine Pflicht ist, dann würde ich auch mal bei den üblichen Gebrauchtgeräten nachschauen:
- Dell Venue 11 Pro 7140 (Lüfterlos, SSD und Akku tauschbar) oder 7130, allerdings dann nur bei Angeboten mit Tastatur (eizeln bekommt man die kaum noch)
- Microsoft Surface Pro 2 (da bekommt man eher noch gebraucht eine Tastatur, einfach ist das aber auch nicht).

Beide Geräte haben, wenn man denn den Pen/Digitizer mit kauft, eine wirklich nutzbare Stifteingabe.
Mit 10,6/10,8" sind sie zwar schwerer, dafür hätten sie aber bei meiner Arbeitsweise effektiv mehr nutzbare Bildschirmfläche.

Mir persönlich wären nämlich die 149 PPI der 1280x800@10,1" Displays zu klein, um dauerhaft darauf mit 100% Skalierung arbeiten zu können. Damit bleibt bei 125% Skalierung weniger effektive Bildschirmfläche (=darstellbarer/lesbarer Text) übrig wie bei einem 10,6/10,8" Gerät mit FullHD und 150% Skalierung.

Von Deinen genannten Geräte käme das Asus aus den genannten Gründen für mich nicht in Frage (ich hasse dies an meinem Surfadce Pro 2), bei  den beiden anderen musst Du Dich halt für die Ausstattung entscheiden. Das Lenovo ist leichter und hat ein 64 Bit Windows (was soll die 32-Bit Krüppelversion beim Acer, ich dachte, die wäre mit dem Atom x5 endlich ausgestorben). Schon die beiden Punkte würden bei mit den Ausschlag geben, falls die Tastatur des Lenovo nicht irgendwelche Nachteile haben sollte.


----------



## GermanCity (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tablet/Convertible für Uni*

Danke aufjedenfall schonmal für die Antwort, welche ja im Bezug auf meine Favoritenliste recht deutlich ausfällt. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist von meinen drei genannten das Lenovo als Neugerät am annehmbarsten, aber trotzdem nicht das Wahre. Natürlich würde ich auch ein Gebrauchtgerät in meine Wahl einbeziehen, insofern ist ein Neukauf nicht umbedingt Pflicht. Von den beiden genannten würde ich wenn eher zum Surface Pro 2 tendieren, welches so wie ich gesehen habe, auch gut über die Bucht beziehbar ist. Auf den ersten Blick wären mir da vor allem die zwei Angebote ins Auge gesprungen, da beide auch das nötige Zubehör hätten:

Microsoft Surface Pro 2, 256GB, 8GB Ram, Windows 10 x64, Schwarz, OVP  | eBay
Microsoft Surface Pro 2 128GB 885370658736 | eBay

Von der Laufzeit sollten sowohl Surface Pro 2 und auch das Lenovo (falls Neugerät) für den Tag ausreichen. Das Surface hat natürlich einen deutlichen Performancevorteil und auch das größere Display + höhere Auflösung sprechen natürlich für das Pro 2. Ob ich für die doch recht einfachen Anforderungen die Performance jedoch auch brauche müsste man gucken, schaden kann es aber auch nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tablet/Convertible für Uni*

Studierst du schon?
Die allermeisten Studenten stellen bald nach dem Kauf fest, dass solche Geräte vollkommen unnütz sind. 

Die MS Surface Pro sind vermutlich die einzigen Tablets die tatsächlich einen produktiven Nutzen haben. Hier ist aber die Frage, wofür du es wirklich brauchst.


----------



## fotoman (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tablet/Convertible für Uni*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die MS Surface Pro sind vermutlich die einzigen Tablets die tatsächlich einen produktiven Nutzen haben.


Was ist schon ein produktiver Nutzen? Man kann natürlich auch auf Papier mitschreiben. Zum dauerhaften Lesen von A4-PDFs ist mir das 10,6" Display des SPro2 zu klein. Dagegen habe ich auch mein 8" Asus Vivotab Note 8 schon öfters "produktiv" genutzt. allerdings nicht zum Mitschreiben, sondern z.B. um im Fotourlaub meine Bilder zu sichern. Da wird ein schweres SPro 2 sehr schnell unproduktiv.

Zu Hause ist derzeit das regelmäßig genutzte Gerät ein Chuwi Hi12  (12" Win 10). Erst ab der Grüße macht mir das Lesen von PDFs Spaß.

Persönlich würde ich mir in der 10"-Klasse eher ein Dell 7140 + Stift und Tastatur kaufen wie ein Surface Pro 2. Lieber etwas weniger CPU-Leistung, dafür aber endlich Ruhe und wechselbare Komponenten. Und falls man das "richtige" Keyboard irgendwo bekommt, hat man sogar einen echten Konvertible, der auch auf ungünstigem Untergrund nutzbar ist.


----------

